# Snowing Today!



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Not actually professional quality photos...but hey what do you do when it's overcast and no contrast.
Snowing in Seminole, Tx today......my little "Oasis in the desert."


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

AwwwwwRIGHT! Fantastic!

Where is Seminole???

Mrs. B


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Cool pics, GinMan ...


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*Nice pics*

Grew up Denver City. Ever play golf at Yokum county golf course? Head south for some fishing.
Yakfishing


----------



## capt mike (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool shots. Reminds me why I retreated from Plains Texas to Aransas Pass !! 
PS I have indeed played golf at the old Yoakum Co. course


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> AwwwwwRIGHT! Fantastic!
> 
> Where is Seminole???
> 
> Mrs. B


 Seminole appears to be 25 or 30 miles east of Hobbs, NM and 40-50 miles NNW of Midland.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

That looks familiar I spent some time in the oilfield out at Buckeye the other side of Hobbs!! Yakfishin we used to play there, after a drink or two it was hard to remember which flag to shoot at!! (two flags per green to make 18 holes)LOL
Rick


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

not much of a golfer but I know the course.......
Capt Mike.......I retreat to Padre Island as often as I can....so I understand!

I would rather sweat than freeze any day. Being cold HURTS!

Oilfield is BOOMING right now. Lot's of new wellsights going up


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Location*

*Map is below.*


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.seminoletx.us/
I used to live on the "Congested" side of Seminole, and my 17 mile morning commute used to take me 17 minutes.......too much traffic. What a rat race in the big city. Now that I live in the suburbs of Seminole, and our HOA guidelines are strictly enforced....traffic is much lighter now and my 17 mile commute now only takes 12 minutes. The HOV lanes have really improved the flow of traffic. I do however believe that when they added that Third traffic light; rush hour was unbearable......why couldn't they have just stuck with 2 traffic lights in town..............


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Heavy Traffic*

*WOW! 3 traffic lights now? Too congested for me.....when I passed thru' Seminole and hunted the area.....there was ONE flashing yellow light.*


----------



## johnny (Dec 28, 2005)

My wife's from Denver City. She would appreciate that pic...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice to look at but thats it.


----------



## gmassey (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll trade you those three stop light for one Mall, one Dillards, or one Foley's!


----------



## gmassey (Jan 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Awesome. Wish I could get a job back out in that area.


----------

